# Satsuma, La Ride on the 8th....



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We will be riding 2700 acres in Satsuma Louisiana on Saturday August 8th. It's going to be a heck of a good time so start posting if you want to join in. We will meet at 8am that morning at the ball fields. 

It will be a day ride but here's some pics from the last night ride. It was a 50 plus bike turnout.

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn316/jandre79/7-24-09 Satsuma Mud Ridin/


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey masher ,where at it satsuma? is it a park or private land?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's private land that we are given access to by the owner on certain dates.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

sounds like fun count me in .how bout some directions. ur snorks look good , now u need to do the radiator


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks man and I'm going to wait till I overheat then buy the triple flow to put on top and be done with it.

Come across 12 to Baton Rouge and exit the Satsuma exit turn right and you will see a shopping complex that was just completed on your left and next to it ball fields with a big parking lot that is the meet spot. You can see all this as soon as you exit it's only a few hundred yards after you go north off the interstate exit.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Ill be there with djscrimm and a few others, see you there man, appreciate lettin us come


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's going to be a good time for sure... Lookin like 40 to 70 bikes.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Sure would like to go, but about eight of us all from covington are riding off hwy 1077 on sunday. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We are going over there pretty regularly now so there will be future rides. It's just nice to put faces to the names on the boards sometimes. Yall ought to load up and come see us.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Really would like to, but some of the guy's have to work sat. and i need to cut the grass around the house. I ride with a group of guy's I work with. rutryders.com and some from hammond. We all ride brutes,grizzly's and popo. We are talking about going to towertrax next sat. at fluker to check it out. If any of you are intrested. I work for a large a/c company in mandeville. We're all just a bunch of country boy's that like to play in the mud. Alway's looking for new places to ride.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would save my money if you are looking for mud tower trax only has 1 hole to play in. If you ride sport quads then it's the place for you. Or dirtbikes.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

I heard they were digging and making some holes. Don't know if that's true. May have to go to cophia creek next weekend if towertrax is no good. Have you been to rattlesnake atv?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They have been saying that since they opened but haven't yet. If you want mud stop short of Copiah and hit Timberlanes. Tlanes is off the chain right now, we went to both last weekend and Tlanes was heads and shoulders above copiah. I havne't been to rattlesnake atv.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We are meeting at 8 and heading in at 8:30.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We had a good turnout and everyone had a blast.

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn316/jandre79/8-8-09 Satsuma Mud Ridin/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ok ok where's the rest of 'em


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Not loaded yet still waiting on everyone to post them up but that's a few to start with.


----------

